# Where would you go?



## suesam (Nov 16, 2011)

My husband and I will be married 25 years in March 2013. We want to go somewhere for 3 weeks, in March to celebrate. We have considered Australia, not sure if 3 weeks is long enough... He would like to go to Greece but the weather would be a bummer in March.....and it really needs to be end of Feb, first two weeks in March. We would like to have good weather....70 degrees or warmer. We like adventure, cities or beaches, culture, anything new. The only other countries we have been to are England and Mexico. 

Where would you go to celebrate 25 years of wedded bliss?
Sue


----------



## mecllap (Nov 16, 2011)

Ecuador, Galapagos Islands, and Peru (Macchu Pichu).

Or two or three places in the Caribbean:  Cayman Islands, St. Thomas, Jamaica.  Maybe Belize.

You could probably get enough seen/done in Australia in 3 weeks to make it be worthwhile (I think many people have enjoyed a 2 week trip there).


----------



## e.bram (Nov 16, 2011)

PARIS!  Where else?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 16, 2011)

South Africa, Kenya, Tanzania-- whatever places in East and South Africa that don't have a State Department advisory out, if there are any.  Don't bother with West Africa.  I don't know anything about Arab Africa.  March may be a month late.  The long rains start in March.

Chile, after the Galapagos and Peru for the contrast.  Stark desert in the north, glaciers in the south, skiing in the Andes, a beautiful lakes region, a coast line that is almost the mirror image of the west coast of the US.  Great food and wonderful wines, intelligent and industrious people.

Brazil.  As young people, you owe it to yourselves to see Rio and nearby Petropolis.  Work your way north to Salvador (Bahía), Recife, then Fortaleza on the north coast.  Go to Belém and take a boat up the Amazon to Manaus.

I believe you could spend three full weeks in Japan.  If not, spend a few days in Taiwan, maybe Korea, while you're over there.

Closer to home -- the Eastern Caribbean.  St. Kitts, Barbados, Sint Maarten/St. Martin, Antigua, the French Islands (Martinique & Guadaloupe).  Maybe Saba, the only island in the Caribbean where pilots can practice carrier landings -- a 1,000 foot runway with a cliff at each end.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 16, 2011)

We've been to the Caribbean, Europe, Japan, and South America. We enjoyed them all, but we'd still rather go to Hawaii. We're taking our 20th trip soon, and there's still so many things we haven't done yet. I can't believe no one has suggested it yet.


----------



## slip (Nov 17, 2011)

I have to say Hawaii also. Hands down. My avatar is our 25th wedding
anniversary photo taken on Oahu. Perfect weather, plenty of things to do from
being lazy, to being adventurous. 91 days to Kauai.


----------



## anne1125 (Nov 17, 2011)

That's so amazing!  We are also celebrating our 25th in February 2013.  We have already decided to go to Kaui and the big island as we haven't seen them yet.

I dread the long flight to hawaii but Australia would be impossible for me.

Happy anniversary, wherever you go.

Anne


----------



## suesam (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions....some I definitely have not thought of but will need to explore! We both have a craving for interesting, different cultures and feel we need to get out there while we are young!  We are actually going to Chile this March for 10 days to see a foreign exchange student that lived with us 30 years ago! Can't wait! 

We have never had a 3 week vacation and want to make sure we make the  most of it! Keep the suggestions coming! I so appreciate them!!
Sue


----------



## lprstn (Nov 17, 2011)

Hawaii for a nice easy vacay and you can easily hop islands when you get there. Aruba is nice that time of year but so is St. Lucia.


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I would go to Italy.  We were there for our 30th which was also in March.  The weather was mild. Not beach weather of course, but who needs the beach when you are in Italy!


----------



## PamMo (Nov 17, 2011)

Many of the trips suggested could be done in shorter periods, but you have THREE weeks, so I think your idea of Australia is great! It's not a place you can easily "do" in one or two weeks, because travel time is brutal from the midwest. I'd definitely take advantage of the full 3 weeks and have a "grand adventure" in Australia (or Africa, Asia, exotic cruise...). Feb/March is a perfect time Down Under to get your fill of cities/culture/cuisine (Melbourne & Sydney), adventure (Great Barrier Reef, mountains, rainforest, the Outback...), nature (koalas, kangaroos, wombats, penguins...) and unbelievably gorgeous coasts. There are good package deals to Australia which include international flights, domestic flights in Oz, car rental, and hotels.

Have fun in Chile, and bless you for hosting an exchange student!


----------



## artringwald (Nov 17, 2011)

suesam said:


> We both have a craving for interesting, different cultures and feel we need to get out there while we are young!



If you're looking to experience different cultures, check out the stats for Hawaii: http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/15000.html


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2011)

Sue, if you start to settle on Australia, read Bill Bryson's 'In A Sunburned Country.' Heck, read it anyway. He's a great storyteller and really gives insight into what's really there. It whetted my travel appetite to see the wonders down under.

While I think Hawaii is a wonderful vacation/anniversary destination, I'm afraid I'd get 'Island Fever' after so much 'beach time.' I need some culture- museums, galleries, historical sites. I know that our Hawaii-fans will differ with me, but Hawaii just isn't 'different' enough. Great for a week- two if you change islands, but imo, 3 weeks is too much island time.

Happy 25th!

Jim


----------



## dlpearson (Nov 17, 2011)

*French Polynesia*

I'd vote for Australia as well. Truly amazing place, with so many things to see (we spent only a day in the Barrier Reef, but would love to spend a week there alone!)  Don't forget to fly to Alice Springs and see Uluru (Ayer's Rock).  

A close 2nd would be a cruise through the South Pacific/French Polynesia.  We did the Paul Gaugin cruise for our 10th anniversary.  One of the best trips of our life.  We would love to go back for one of their two week extended itineraries.

-David


----------



## suesam (Nov 17, 2011)

PamMo- "grand adventure" is exactly what we are thinking!   We have been to Hawaii...loved it but do not feel it has the adventure factor we are wanting for this trip. 
Starting to seriously consider Australia........
French Polynesia sounds awesome too! 

Thanks so much!! 
Sue


----------



## nightnurse613 (Nov 17, 2011)

CHINA!!!   It's quite large and very few people can say they have been there!!  I saw pictures of a village built into a mountain side - incredible! :whoopie:


----------



## PamMo (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd love to explore China for 3 (or more) weeks, but I'm not sure I'd want to go in Feb/Mar. If Asia sounds better than Australia, I'd recommend a trip with some combination of Hong Kong, Viet Nam, Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia... Those places would provide plenty of history, adventure, arts/culture, beautiful beaches, and I think some of the best street food on the planet! Once you're over there, the airline hops aren't bad at all.

Logistically, Australia would be an easier trip than SE Asia, unless you did a cruise. There are wonderful Asian cruises in Feb/Mar. Oceania has some really nice itineraries, and their fares include international airfare. It all depends on how much adventure you want (and, of course, budget).

Passepartout is spot on with Bill Bryson's book on Australia - it is hilarious and a _must_ read if you go to Oz!


----------



## Neesie (Nov 17, 2011)

I think Venice, Italy would be incredibly romantic!  I haven't been there yet but it is my number one dream vacation.

Otherwise I would second what a few other Tuggers voted for:  Hawaii.  If you go to Kauai (the Garden Isle) you could renew your vows where Elvis was married in Blue Hawaii (the Fern Grotto).  There is culture to be found on the Hawaiian Islands if you only look for it.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 17, 2011)

For a once of a lifetime, do the Orient Express from London to Venice. A week or more on each end In their hotels to complete the trip. They also do trips in Asia and central Europe. 

Not cheap but what the h***:whoopie: 

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2011)

3 weeks is about the right time frame for a fairly comprehensive tour of the major tourist sights in China. Without Hong Kong/Taiwan. Those need another week.  Problem IS, Feb/Mar is not the time to see it. Unless you are into Chicago winter weather.

It is truly a Grand Adventure, and absolutely unforgettable. But save it for either late Spring (May/June) or early Fall (Sept/Oct.) 

I'm sticking with OZ. Maybe with NZ.

Jim


----------



## suesam (Nov 18, 2011)

Think I will start lobbying for and researching Australia. I will start by buying Bill Bryson's book! I have read a couple of his books....funny because he is actually from Des Moines, Iowa!  My ds spent 8 weeks in China, absolutely loved it and said he will go back with us some day in the next couple of years so want to do that trip with him. 

Thanks Tuggers for helping me narrow this down!!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 18, 2011)

suesam said:


> Think I will start lobbying for and researching Australia. I will start by buying Bill Bryson's book! I have read a couple of his books....funny because he is actually from Des Moines, Iowa!  My ds spent 8 weeks in China, absolutely loved it and said he will go back with us some day in the next couple of years so want to do that trip with him.
> 
> Thanks Tuggers for helping me narrow this down!!!!!!!
> 
> Sue



If you do go to OZ and since you have three weeks, look into stops in a place like Tahiti or Hawaii. It is a long haul flight from the states to OZ so a break on the way would make OZ more enjoyable. 

Cheers


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 18, 2011)

We went to Hawaii for our 25th. We had gone thereon our honeymoon. This time we went back (and yes, we took our son). We spent almost 3 weeks there and it was the best trip ever!


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2011)

*Spain*

How about Spain?  We went years ago in March and the weather was great!


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 18, 2011)

We just came back from Florida to celebrate our 30 years aniversary . No children on this trip .  To others, maybe we did not have a fancy trip. However, (to us) this is our first trip being alone again without children. I felt great and very relaxing and happy to have him at my side .

if you concerns about weather, why don't you take a trip to Asia . Thailand or Vietnam . Those countries have culture and beaches .


----------



## JeffW (Nov 19, 2011)

Is the assumption that you don't plan on staying in timeshares?  That sort of affects where you could go to.

Jeff


----------



## suesam (Nov 19, 2011)

Jeff- we could go either way with staying in timeshares, or not. If we could that would be great, if not, that would be great too! 

Sue


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 21, 2011)

We did a Aus/NZ cruise that was 12 days.  That was pretty fun.  We flew into Sydney 2 days earlier.  I would have like to spend more time in Sydney.  In New Zealand Christchurch was amazing but Im not sure how it is now after all the damage.  

I love Aus and NZ 3 weeks would be a good amount of time to see both countries.  

Just pick a few of the places in Aus, its kind of like going to US.  How could you possibly see US in 2 weeks.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 22, 2011)

How exciting and three weeks too!  Australia sounds great.  Tough decision to make if you ask me.  Let us know what you decide and have fun planning.


----------



## JustKeepBreathing (Nov 27, 2011)

I would say Italy, but not during that time frame.

I think Australia or Southeast Asia would be a wonderful choice.  Belize would be great that time of year, but 3 weeks might be a little long for Belize.


----------

